# An international day



## compur (Nov 7, 2009)

Los Angeles may have it's downside but it's a great place to
find vintage cameras.

This morning I was at a "parking lot sale" put on by a group of 
small film and video production companies in Hollywood.

I came upon this little group of cameras on one of the tables.
I left the price tags on -- I paid a whopping $2 for the lot.







It's an international gathering. There's a Univex Winar from Spain, a 
German Braun Pax and a Ferrania Astor from Italy.

All use 120 film.  The Pax and Winar are simple Hoga-esque cameras. But, 
the Astor looks to have a pretty decent lens & shutter and I expect it to 
turn out quite respectable images (once I clean the sticky shutter). 






Braun Pax






Ferrania Astor







Univex Winar

The Winar has a bakelite body and an odd sideways shutter release.  
Format is 6x4.5 on 120. Not to be confused by the "Univex" cameras
made in the USA by Universal Camera Corp.

All three are quite uncommon in the USA and I consider myself lucky to have
found them all together.  Apparently they were part of someone's collection.
All are mostly working but they do need some TLC to get them fully usable so 
I have some work yet to do with them.


----------



## diser (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow, what a find! Congratulations!
I like Astor's look, and actually it costs a way more that you paid for it


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 10, 2009)

Niiiiice!  'Grats!


----------

